
The 15 dumbest names for Web 2.0 startups - jasonlbaptiste
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/13/the-15-dumbest-names-for-web-20-startups/
======
hugh
Some of those were only moderately bad, some were awful. Without a doubt the
worst was ooooooooc (and I'm not going back to the page to figure out exactly
how many "o"s there were supposed to be in there).

~~~
jsmcgd
I agree. I don't think he knows how hard it is to obtain a non ridiculous
domain name these days.

~~~
pjhyett
You're not going to be able to get the one you want for $7.95, but you'd be
surprised what you can get for under 1k.

You could also take the 37signals route and slap an hq at the end of your
domain and call it day.

------
coglethorpe
1\. Google - They didn't even spell it right!

2\. Yahoo! - Named for "a boorish, crass, or stupid person" OK, given the
Microsoft episode, maybe.

3\. Amazon - A river? Are you freaking kidding me?

------
josefresco
Weebly is pretty good as you can at least assume someone will know how to
spell it when they go home and Google the term.

------
pjhyett
I vote for Doostang and whatever Ebay's craigslist competitor is.

~~~
lacker
You don't think Kijiji is a reasonable name? Reddit and Digg are hard to spell
right at first, too.

From their list I don't think Thoof or SocialThing are bad names at all.
SocialThing in particular is easy to remember and describes what it does.

~~~
hugh
Kijiji is a name you can stare straight at, and _still_ not be sure how to
spell it.

------
thenextweb
Who cares about names? As long as you can copy/paste them they work, right?

